# Warwick Site Updated = Sexy Custom Shop Basses



## eleven59 (Jan 9, 2009)

Check it out:

Warwick Basses Amps & Rock&Roll

Some of my favourites (click the pictures for more pictures/details):


----------



## Sippin40oz (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw this the other day and was very impressed, until i saw how much the custom guitars cost! Fret lights for instance are like an extra &#163;700 for the UK buyers!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 10, 2009)

That 12 string streamer is beautiful


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2009)

the chrome with the maple & blue w/LED Dots are awesome looking


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 10, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> the chrome with the maple & blue w/LED Dots are awesome looking



 The guy from Limp Bizkit had one almost exactly like that (possibly not maple freboard, otherwise the same).


----------



## gaunten (Jan 10, 2009)

WEOW, a 5 string lefty with tremolo, and it's my favourite shape too!! corvette! 
the fucking Dildo!!
that is pretty epic IMO


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 11, 2009)

I love Warwick and those look sweet but I am not too fond of their headstocks


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jan 11, 2009)

I fucking love that spalted maple one with the white burst!!

Looks "frosted", I've never seen a finish like that before..........


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a lot of respect for Warwick... but man, I just can NOT get along with those shapes 

Just me though... I'll just sit behind my drums and be quiet


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2009)

When did they do 7 string basses?


----------



## dream-thief (Jan 12, 2009)

The White sunburst one looks epic.

I'd never even thought about anything like that before...


----------



## polydeathsphere (Jan 12, 2009)

im so glad you put up the 7 strings man their fucking beautifulllll


----------



## thedonutman (Jan 13, 2009)

I must say, one of my favourite Warwick custom shop basses is the white+blue LED one:








If only they were mine......


----------



## Decipher (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, those are all nice! Especially those 7 stringers!!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 14, 2009)

Ramsay777 said:


> I fucking love that spalted maple one with the white burst!!
> 
> Looks "frosted", I've never seen a finish like that before..........



haha, I am so glad people have different tastes because I think that looks awful


----------

